# Sexing Help?



## beckajean101 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok so I am new to rats, and I have two little babies but I have no idea of their sex....the people at the petstore were unable to tell....but these are the two that my husband and I fell in love with....So I am hoping you guys can help.

My rat










Hubbys rat










And just a cute pic of my rat I am Calling Simon for the time being ^_^









Any help would be greatly appreciated....and can anyone tell me what color Simon is? I think he is either himalayan or siamese...but i am not sure ^_^ Thanks!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Both females. If you can get a shot of "Simon" from the front, it would help with the color!


----------



## beckajean101 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you so much! I was so worried! I am glad I can keep them together ^_^ And I will try to get some more pics of Simon up soon, and I have to rename her XD


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Girls!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

You could call her Simone. 
And she looks to be siamese but its kinda hard to tell.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Himilayans are more white, Siamese are more beige


----------



## beckajean101 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks....and Simone....that might just fit ^_^ Thanks again!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Simone! Haha!

No problem... I'm glad that you can keep them together, too. Rats need companionship.

She is beautiful. I'm not an expert, but it's sometimes difficult to tell himalayan and ruby-eyed siamese apart when you're talking about rats that weren't specifically bred for those colors. Markings tend to get muddled and such. Also, these markings change with time.

Siamese pups often start out darker all over and lighten up overall as they grow, but their points darken. You can see that your pup has somewhat of a dark bum already. I've never seen this in a pet-store quality himalayan. With himalayans, they are usually white or cream and their points just darken in. Sometimes, depending on the "quality" of the rat as far as colors go, people think that they have a PEW until they notice their nose is darker one day!

I am leaning toward siamese, but I'll probably know for sure if you can get a shot of her face for me.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She's a Siamese, Himalayan look like albinos or black eyed whites when they are babies, they typically don't get their points till their first molt.


----------



## beckajean101 (Jun 23, 2012)

She has dark ruby eyes.....So I guess she may just be a poorly marked Siamese girl....but whatever she is I love her....Her mother was solid white and her father was hooded black.....so I have no idea where she got her color from....But seeing as how they were breeder rats used for food it would prob be near impossible to know her bloodlines ^_^ The pic washes out her color a bit....she cascades from white to tan on her rum gradually, I will try to get some better pics of her up...when she will let me use my camera again...she does not like it ^_^


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Rat color and marking genes hide in interesting ways, especially when they don't come from long, specific pedigrees.

She really is gorgeous. I just noticed her ears. See how they are darkened around the edges? This is another Siamese trait. If she has any darkness to her nose at all, I'm 100% confident that she is a Siamese girl.


----------



## beckajean101 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the info ^_^ I am learning so much about my little Simone <3 Her face has a bit of a dark streak in the middle....not much but its there...and it does not seem to come from her nose like I have seen on some Rats. But who knows how her color will turn out.....She has the best little heart I could ask for.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats on your baby girls! : )


----------

